# Pygmy Hedgehog



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

im thinking about getting a pygmy hedgehog and wanted a bit of information on them and type of thing you keep them in ??


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hello,
i have 2 APH's had them for 7 months now.
they make great pets and are very very funny! mine make me laugh everyday!
i keep mine in vivs but i'm having an old display cabinet altered soon for them.
they must be kept alone as they will fight.
they need a wheel to exercise on and a hidey box/nest area.
mine eat iams cat food...chicken baseed.
they also like toys to play with such a balls and tunnels.
i use shavings as bedding and that jay-cloth stuff as nest material!


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

turbo1869 said:


> im thinking about getting a pygmy hedgehog and wanted a bit of information on them and type of thing you keep them in ??


Hiya!

Many owners will house their hedgies in a viv, but most will have a ZooZone2, which is a large plastic indoor rabbit/ guinea pig cage...


I have owned 9 APH and all have had ZooZone 2's, or modified Rabbit 100's....

I have put together a 'care booklet' which contains almost everything you would need to know to care for an APH correctly.

If you would like a copy of it, PM me your email address and I will forward it 

(Its not a proper published book... its just something i put together to send off with my babies to their new homes as part of their care package  )

Any other questions, feel free to message me anytime, i'm always happy to help 


Nikki
xxx


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

I keep mine in:









The front is mesh.









Made by;
CritterCribs

Zoozone 2's are also a good option but I like the viv best.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> Hello,
> i have 2 APH's had them for 7 months now.
> they make great pets and are very very funny! mine make me laugh everyday!
> i keep mine in vivs but i'm having an old display cabinet altered soon for them.
> ...


thank you very useful :2thumb:




nikki_alaska said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Many owners will house their hedgies in a viv, but most will have a ZooZone2, which is a large plastic indoor rabbit/ guinea pig cage...
> 
> ...


i have sent you a pm Thanks again :2thumb:



emmamalakian said:


> I keep mine in:
> image
> 
> The front is mesh.
> ...


thats a nice set up :flrt:


----------



## morganb589 (Jun 18, 2011)

They make great pets, i have 2, male and female and they live together happily, never had any fights, am supprised how much they love living together. sometimes leave them to run freely around the room, but they do like finding a tight gaps to go and nap in which can be a problem when its between a wall and a very large fishtank : victory:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

you keep yuor male and female together?
does she not just get harrased and pregnant all the time?


----------



## morganb589 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> you keep yuor male and female together?
> does she not just get harrased and pregnant all the time?


nope, they are fine, he seems to only ever try to mate when i put them into an empty enclosure.
if he did harrass her constantly i would naturally keep them in thier own enclosures : victory:


----------

